# Webcams n Motorhomefacts



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just trundling through the posts on here and noticed how few mentions there are of webcams!.

Are we all aware we can check the true weather in Benidorm, Nice or Oslo?

Here are some of my favorites...

>Norway<

>Nice One<

>Benidorm and Beyond<

>Quiet French Med<

Some are a bit behind, some have historical data (ie yesterday at 3am) and some are live. As an example few years ago we were in Honefoss, Norway Boxing day. We called my wife's parents after maganging to locate the webcam, rang them, waved etc. They captured the image and printed it off. It was nice for us both as it was the first time in 40 years that Ann-Marie had not spent Christmas with her parents.

If you fiddle about, you can even see the Ski slopes of Cyprus amongst other amazing sites..............

Have a look.

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If you fiddle about, you can even see the Ski slopes of Cyprus"

And such quality! ;-)

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

"Nice" one Trev. Just had a look at the Le Lavandou cam. Was there in June. My mate lives there must get him to go and give a wave :wave: 

Johnny F


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Last year when Russell was over at Lake Garda he found one on a bridge and we were going to set up a web cam meet, him on the Bridge and MHF members all looking in. Can't remember whether it worked now.


stew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

With so many of us having internet access on the move, has anyone set up a webcam in their van, either to show the view while travelling or to show the joys (or otherwise) of living in a small space?


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We used our webcams once when Esther was working in China & I was staying at CC site,Gatwick waiting for her return flight. We used skype & my connection was on 3G(it won't work on gprs..not enough bandwidth for the amount of video/audio data). Uses alot of data though if you are on a limit!!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I understand that the T-mobile PAYG deal is still available. I guess you could use that on 3G to webcam someone as the max cost would be £1 per day!! Not sure if T-mob might grumble about unfair usage policy if they got wind of it though 8O


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

A lot of webcams don't show live video, but upload a still image at set intervals. That shouldn't take too much bandwidth, especially as the view wouldn't be very interesting except when travelling or parked in an interesting location. The van next to me is leaving this morning and the CL owner is going to cut the grass, but apart from that the view won't change for hours!

Shame my webcam and the software to do these things is in store in Somerset and I'm in Lincolnshire .


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi John

I reckon you should pick up your webcam gear next time you hit base & try experimenting  

Wish I was sat on that CL site next to you....I'm just about to start painting the exterior of our house ready for valuations...can't wait to sell up & go fulltime..it can't happen quick enough for us!!

Cheers


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm supposed to be spending the day sorting out stuff, writing e-mails etc, but I've got sidetracked into thinking about webcams now . I've just Googled free webcam software. I'm not exactly short of cameras that can be connected to my computer :lol:. What I haven't got is any way of fixing one firmly to the van - yet :lol:.

I've been thinking it's a bit annoying that I haven't got a passenger to take photos out of the window while I'm driving!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

whilst Jue and I were travelling around Europe we used our datastorm broadband satellite kit to rig up webcam via my laptop and used it to check on the progress of my sister in laws impending baby bump maturing 

It was a tad jerky but adequate


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> used it to check on the progress of my sister in laws impending baby bump maturing
> 
> It was a tad jerky but adequate


The web cam or the maturing ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> The web cam or the maturing ?? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------

